# Today I went racing and won



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hello friends and hello Max.

today saturday, we had club regatta, and we made 2 races. 
I was 3 in first race and won on second race. I won club regatta.

The wind was very strong, we went fast   
.

photos.


















































































We made party in boat of trainer. we eat good food, pizza, and cake..



















my friend Henrique don't like his mothers food he vomit..only joke 










next week we have more regattas.

My father is happy and drink wine with his friends and smoke big cigar


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

Dad loses boom. Son wins regatta.

I hope that's not some sort of sign.

Congratulations, lad. Many of us envy you.


----------



## Guesser (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice work! Winning is good. It looks like you had some pretty good wind too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Guesser said:


> Nice work! Winning is good. It looks like you had some pretty good wind too.


Bueno...makes up for breaking the boom just a bit... and shows what a good sailor you are... now, if you could just teach your dad how to sail a boat and not break it.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Fred. Congratulations for winning the race. Today I am at the firehouse with my Pop.










and my Pop's firehouse has been in San Francisco for a long time. But he has only been at this house for a little bit.

When I was with my Pop I was throwing my plane that I built, it was number 55 and it was on the back wing on the top.










Its name was jetstream, it said it on the wings.

Good luck on your race next weekend. I am going to learn how to swim, so I can go sailing on my Pop's boat, Moondance.
I like your boat and all the pictures.
Bye Fred,
Max
All words by Max, typed by Pop.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi max, did you realy make that plane alone? 

that is cool,  I want one, to, I like planes
it's cool your dad being a fire-fither

mine´s an engenier I want to be an engenier also. but a sailing engenier, to make boats like my dad. we made our boat, a man made our boat but my dad tell him how he wants.
I help make our boat also.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred-

What's the big CNL on the side of your boat stand for???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fred

Congratulations. It looks like fun was had by all, which is the most important part.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Winning definitely makes it more fun... not that any time sailing isn't fun... but winning makes it more fun..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Fred-
> 
> What's the big CNL on the side of your boat stand for???


CNL means CLUBE NAVAL DE LISBOA









See foto above


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OPTIMANIA said:


> CNL means CLUBE NAVAL DE LISBOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem respondido, querido filhote!!

Não te esqueças de agradeçer ao Werebeagle, ele também é simpatico..

Papá


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhh... makes the Opti readily identifiable as belonging to the yatch club.  I see.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Ahhh... makes the Opti readily identifiable as belonging to the yatch club.  I see.


SD, actually the Opti belongs to Fred, I can assure you that....I paid it!!! 

What happens is in Europe, optimist races are only done between clubs, to promote inter-club racing. There are several classes, also, depending on age and experience.

So its normal that kids race boats that were built by same manufacturer, and all look the same..the differences are in the sails, mast, booms, and rudder keel board.

Since they can only race while belonging to a club, all boats are identified as such..so you will see a lot of optis with different clob letters and also a little triangular flag in the stern. However..private hulls don't have numbers on them, in the stern.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

By belonging to the yatch club, I meant that the owner of it is a member.. not that the yatch club owns it... 

I like the on-line parenting bit too... complimenting Fred on his good response and calling him a "dear son"...  However, it's been too long since I took Spanish to translate the second sentence, but since Spanish and Portugese are fairly closely related linguistically I was able to do a hack job on the first line.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah, ok...yes he is a member of CNL..and he feels proud of it...he's so funny..once he gets there..he "puts" on his sailor grown up young man attitude..so funny...and they love the play, the fun...I just have a blast watching him...

The day after the boom broke...man was he proud telling everyone...how it happen...and how he did...and he was sooooo proud....he was on a boat where something broke...you know...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... yes, to a boy his age... being there and dealing with it as well as he did is definitely something to boast about...  

Now, you on the other hand, probably shouldn't be boasting about it...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Now, you on the other hand, probably shouldn't be boasting about it...


SD,

I hide nothing....the way I see it, altough a step backwards, its all entering in my "book" as an experience...and since it is an experience, and I do this because I like it...I share....that's why...I hide nothing...I am not at all ashamed...maybe someone likes to see it....I would...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

That is the big difference between racers and cruisers, well one of the big differences anyway.
Cruisers try not to break stuff and racers try to break as much as they can afford.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sailor..I try to break as little as possible, however, as you know....sometimes, or most of the times, structural integrity is sacrificed in order to save weight..that's the way it is...the hard is to get light and strong...normally both words can't act together in one sentence..

But then again...stress is also harder, the boat is sailed to the limit, sometimes beyond that...and it weakens the material....streeses it, etc...

I remember when I was out shopping for blocks and other deck gear...I allways chose the best of Lewmar and Harken, the strongest blocks I could find, and at the same time the lighter, and there, you can see it clearly...want light??? its weak....want light AND stong...ouch!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SD,
> 
> I hide nothing....the way I see it, altough a step backwards, its all entering in my "book" as an experience...and since it is an experience, and I do this because I like it...I share....that's why...I hide nothing...I am not at all ashamed...maybe someone likes to see it....I would...


Giu

There is a difference between boasting about it, and talking about it...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD...

I had to look it up in the dictionary....get a life!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SD...
> 
> I had to look it up in the dictionary....get a life!!!!


LOL....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- Congratulations!!! Well Done!!!

I wish you much continued success.

Cheers!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T34C said:


> Fred- Congratulations!!! Well Done!!!
> 
> I wish you much continued success.
> 
> Cheers!


       thank you.     

you race boats?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred-

When's your next regatta???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

OPTIMANIA said:


> thank you.
> 
> you race boats?


I started out sailing as a bowman and have raced alot on a j22 for several years. These days I race a few times a year, but more fun races than serious racing. I may need you to come crew for me to help us win for a change!!! I could use a new driver!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> I may need you to come crew for me to help us win for a change!!! I could use a new driver!!


Mr. T34C,

Please let me introduce myself!!

Hello, I am Fred's manager...we need to talk...he will be available any time, I'll have the lawyers type the contract...you better hurry up...he will be requested for the 2012 Louis Vuitton...so hurry up...and book him now...

$5000/day plus expenses


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Mr. T34C,
> 
> Please let me introduce myself!!
> 
> ...


Is that $5000 US, or them funny little euro dollars?????


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

yes 5000 Euros...sorry....Euros....you're right....

That will be...$6,656.38 USD per day

Thanks for the honesty....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> yes 5000 Euros...sorry....Euros....you're right....
> 
> That will be...$6,656.38 USD per day
> 
> Thanks for the honesty....


Well, I might have been willing to do the US dollars, but I just can't work with any currency shared with the french.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Fred-
> 
> When's your next regatta???


Mr.Sailingdog my next regatta is satruday, and also sunday.

We have big regatta far away many many boats,

boys and girls, i like girls


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bueno... I'm expecting that you'll do well again...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- Good luck this weekend. (Better keep an eye on those girls! )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Best of luck this weekend. Have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

werebeagle said:


> Best of luck this weekend. Have fun.


dear freands I dont need lluck I need wind 

monday I tell you if I win.ok?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Fred, you may like strong winds for the feeling, but you know, difficult races are won rather with ... light winds!
Good luck anyway and wishes for great fun.

PS: Remember that important is not only winning but just participating.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chrondi said:


> Fred, you may like strong winds for the feeling, but you know, difficult races are won rather with ... light winds!
> Good luck anyway and wishes for great fun.
> 
> PS: Remember that important is not only winning but just participating.


Thanks for the encouraging words towards Fred...he knows about light wind races and the use of his brain....the problem is when the wind dies...he often gets distracted and starts watching the Seagulls, the fish, talking to his buddies....and looses his focus...so good words you told him...thanks

He is quite participative, also....and loves the atmosphere there and his buddies...they are allways joking and playing around...

Frederico, ves querido filhote...este senhor tambem disse que tens de tomar atenção quando o vento é fraco. E o importante é participar.

Papá


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello friands of sailnet.

toady I race again, but not very good.             

I won regatta 1, and was 3 in regatta 2 and was 2 in regatta 3 and was 2 in regatta 4. 

In regatta 4 I fell in the water, I lost boat and swwim to pick up boat.  

All friends laugh of me   i laugh also. water is cold...and boat was going alone   

but I jumped in boat and go fast again   

I was 2 in club regatta

But when we were in the club, the big boys from 420 put my chocolate milk in my plate.  one day I am big

my father is not here today he is in traveling


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well done Fred. Especially coming in 2nd even after going swimming.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No, sorry I was 4 in regatta 4 not 2 in regatta 4.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fred...sounds like you had a good day anyway. Several good finishes and a swim in the ocean! <grin> I am impressed with your English...keep practicing! Hope your Dad hd a good flight...not like last time!! Say hi for me when you speak to him.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As long as you had fun, it was a good day.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

2nd overall is a very good showing. You are an insperation to the rest of us, keep up the good work. 
Did you learn anything when you went swimming? What ever you did, try not to do again. You are learning fast.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Boa Frederico...

Cam, Fred started speaking English at age of 4, when I used to bring him in some of my trips to the US and other Countries...He learnt to speak English by watching Cartoon Network and Sponge Bob!!! for real!!

Then he started (like all kids here) to study English in 2nd grade as part of the Portuguese school program...until thenm, he could speak, but not writte. He has been studying for 3 years now, and we feel his spelling is still weak...he needs to pay more attention in class...so what happens is he sometimes writes in English like it sounds in Portuguese, hence the spelling...

He then sends the messages to me by email and either I or Mummy post them..I do retouch sometimes, if the spelling is too bad..other times..I don't...I have to let it be natural..but some words I have to retouh otherwise you guys wouln' understand a thing..

Nevertheless he is making us very very proud..sailing has helped him in life and in school..and I thank God for having such a boy (boys)...I just wish I live long enough to see my kids suceed in life..my goal in life...I thank you guys for the kind words you give him...he likes sailnet..

(by the way, besides Portuguese, our school program, which consists of 12 years before Univerisity, makes you have to learn 2 of 3 languges <English German and French>, by the time you finish it)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred-

Sounds like you had an interesting day.. not as successful as you probably wanted... but at least you were out sailing...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD...want to know what is funny...when he fell off his boat...the guys he was racing against turned around to help him if he needed..kinda "paused" the race....then continued...

Just found that now, talking to the family back home...


Where do we see that today??? very rare...I tell you...they really take it lightly..they don't care..its all fun and games for them..wonderfull the things I learn from my kids...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- Sounds like a good day, complete with a nice swim!!!  Congratulations. 

G- It has been my experience that kids are willing to stop and help those that they like and respect. That speaks volumes for Fred, but you already knew that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SD...want to know what is funny...when he fell off his boat...the guys he was racing against turned around to help him if he needed..kinda "paused" the race....then continued...
> 
> Just found that now, talking to the family back home...
> 
> Where do we see that today??? very rare...I tell you...they really take it lightly..they don't care..its all fun and games for them..wonderfull the things I learn from my kids...


In a powerboat race.. they would have left him to sink or swim on his own.. one of the big differences I've seen on the water... sailors tend to be a bit friendlier and more helpful... but not all powerboaters are bad...


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to go!

A day of sailing is better than any other day Fred! I'm gonna show this thread to my 6 yr old son tomorrow when he gets home from school. I think your story and pictures will inspire him. 

(my icon is my son at 3 yrs on a friends boat)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred,

When is your next regatta? You better keep an eye on your boat, until your dad gets the new boom!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T..Fred is away with his Grandparents for Easter Vacation..he will be back by mid week.

He now races every weekend, till October. A few weeks without..but now starts hard. In September he starts the Nationals.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good for him...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go get 'em Fred.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- That's great. We expect to hear regular updates. (especially those of us still high and dry and freezing to death!)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fred is on "preventive punishment"..... really....

apparentely...the "boys" went racing with another clubs, and decided to "play" around on the first race, throwing water at each other..bad language..."digging the girls"....result...the coach call them right after the first race....abandoned the regatta, and took the "boys" home, for some good old punishment.

They spent Saturday and Sunday, all of them, in the water from 10 am till 5 pm, just tacking and downwind, tacking and downwind....kind of a "Officer and Gentleman" week end punishment....the 2 days just tacking back and forth!!!

Wife said, he learnt a lesson.....DISCIPLINE...DISCILPLINE...# 1 ingredient in any Sport...we like the coach...he had black balls....

I bet, next weekend..they're all "playing finner music"....

We say here "Cognaq is Cognaq, work is work"...guess he learnt what "work" is...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice, very nice. We can't do that here in America. Its not acceptable anymore to punish other kids. It sucks. Bunch of bs(oops). I am a coach on my son's tee-ball team. They roll around in the field, don't listen, goof off constantly, but they are only 6. Still, I can't do a thing about it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, in the USA... punshiment of anyone, including convicted felons, seems to be verboten...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lesson learned. Now he will learn from this and be a better person for it.
We all make mistakes.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Good old Europe...here we're still allowed to "punish" kids, as we parents see fit..

Theachers have no right to beat the kids, but ok to punish and do it according to kids behaviour.

In this case...they were in need of a "punishment"...the guy does not beat them, but makes them work harder...and there's no pizza either...

But we still have some freedom to do what we want with the kids..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The working harder probably wasn't a punishment... but the no pizza definitely borders on cruel and unusual...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am happy  

hi I won arace saturday, and it was a big one, there wor 8 clubs
I wen t very fast and win all races     

1 win 1 win 1 win   

We sleep in our boat giulietta, and we make a partie in baot at night with sail friends from optimist. My freind Henrique was number 2. He vomit on big boat.

my dad is happy and now I can have pizza, I have new sail, and old sail. I race with new sail. We park optimist boats on my dad boat, he was    but he drink wine with mama and smoke black cigarr    

My dad says next year I can have a Sabastian Opti     

I want to tell you I win 1 race, and is for all my friens here , for Max, Charlie and and canardeeri, and saildog, and t34, and montainmike, and tim, and


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fred...your dad sent me a note about your great victories...he was proud of you!! Congratulations!!
You will be going to the Olympics if you keep working at getting even better!! 
I love the part about the Henrique vomiting on the boat!! Must have made dad happy!!
Did he tell you that someone here saw a picture of Giulietta and called it a "BIG FAT BOAT"??? We were all laughing hard at that as you can imagine!!

Congratulations again and keep working hard to be the best!!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congratulations Fred.
Looks that the hard training last week was good.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats Fred... keep up the hard work... I can't wait to see your new Opti next year...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Excellent work Fred!!!!!! Sounds like you are learning to have fun sailing both on and off the race course! 

Everyone needs a good story about vomit on the boat. Remind me and I'll tell you mine when you get a little older!  

I hope your dad got some good photo's of the race?? (If he can find the camera! )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Glad you had a great day Fred. 

You may not know this, because your dad said he hasn't played in years, but your dad plays guitar very nice. You should get him to start playing more.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Fred! Max will be very happy to hear that you won your races, as am I. He is with his mom until Friday, but I will call and tell him. He is taking swimming lessons now everyday and will soon be sailing with me again. 
Best

G - sounds like a fun time. A glass of red, a cigar, and a pile of vomit. My kind of party.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW!
Congratulations my Friend.
And you had a Party on the big boat, that must have been fun.
Keep up the good work and keep us posted on your results every weekend.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Well Fred, How'd it go??????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*yyyyyyyeeeeessssssssss!!!*

Saturday was very bad day 3 bad races   

5 on race 1, and removed from race on race 2 by ruler (Dad explains..on his second race he was disqualified, because he didn't allow another racer with priority to round, TWICE, apparentely and "old thing" going on with these two, the other racer complained and was awarded right, Fred was out of that one), and I was 10 on race 3 because boat turn side in the water, to much wind, I lost many many places.    But not possible to move  

Carlos called me cabrão and caralho,   and other bad words, but I dont talk to him, I push him, because he push me, and I push him, he is bad, but he talks to his dad and he cries because dad is ruler (judge for you guys), and he wins because dad is all ways saying my son my son my son. but Carlos is not a good sailor his dad is stoping other kids for carlos to pass  

But today I win 2 races and Carlos al ways almost last because other dad sayid to carlos dad shutup idiota, and cabrão...and now federation don want carloos dad to be ruler he is not good.  

and on race 3 I was tired        , and not good, but I steal wind from Carlos  

I have rule for me to go and steal wind and I mad carlos cry   

he is a betinho cry boy and mama mama mama....  

(posted by Dad on Fred's behalf..all words by him. its almost 2 am and we just got back from his racing weekend at another club, but he wanted you guys to know, by the way, thanks for encouraging him. he really looks after what you guys tell him and loves it, I thank you too, Alex).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good for you Fred... 

Carlos's dad is a ***** if he interferes with the race to help his son do better. That's stupid, because it doesn't really help his son in any important way... and makes everyone realize what a jackass he is...and how bad a sailor his son actually is.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD, Carlos dad is a nice guy that volunteers for a whole bunch of stuff no one else wants to do, me included, like judging all these races, organizing the events and such...the guy hardly has any life on weekends, he spends his Saturdays and Sundays in a rubber dinghy after the kids, he is not that bad...

The kids however don't see that, they only see this guy with flags and a megaphone shouting at them...and penalizing them...

Fred's frustration was high and legitimate and he was right on this occasion, and therefore I let him "vent" his anger here...it is, in my view, part of growing up experience, he needs to deal with it and learn to live with his frustrations..

He said he would like to tell you guys how he felt he was trated unfare, and I asked him if that would make him feel better...he said yes, that is why I posted it at 2 am after we drove from his race..

Do I agree?? not necessarily, the guy is OK, he does "help" his kid every now and then, and we "allow" that as a way to compensate him and his family for the effort he puts in...I don't agree he should be baned...the guys banning him??? well I don't see them volunteer to do what he does...

Like I said, I am seeing this as a tool towards improving Freds moral and personality by teaching him to deal with whatever life throws at him, be in real life or in a kids race (altough the level of healthy agressiveness, and competition is scaring me a little, these guys are tough racers, they all play around on land, play tricks and chase the girls, but in the water...they are all business).

We are voting to keep Carlo's dad in, even if he "cheats" a little, his kid also needs it, and he's not that good, so no one cares...they all need to leran and live with it....

This will teach him, that once he gets to real life, and looks for a job or other thing as he is an adult, there will allways be a brown noser, a rat and an ass licker, that will get things the easy way..I want my son to see that, learn and GO AROUND that....

All that aside...what a kid my son is...he had a very bad day Saturday, capsized twice, got disqualified and so...yet sunday...he came with that "its a new day, yesterday is forgotten" attitude...he made me proud, and that type of attitude he got from my wife....I would go back on Sunday and ram boats left and right, break all rules and screw the guys coming at me after rounding....and make matters worse...he forgets and starts over...and that...really really surprized me


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fred,
you have a great attitude towards your sport, Good For you, and good for you in showing such good sportsmanship and seamanship. It sounds to me like Carlos is a poor sport. I am very proud of you my friend, keep up the good work and go get 'em next weekend.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fred...glad you had a good Sunday. Every sport has bad refs and poor sports and you just have to learn to deal with them and go on. 
The best thing about this weekend to me was your good attitude on Sunday after a bad Saturday. I know from sports that if you let anger in you lose the focus needed to win. It is much better to think about "next time" than "last time" which is what you did on Sunday! Congatulations!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Alex-

Somehow, your kid has his head on his shoulders pretty straight... and has a good attitude, even in spite of the "cheating" by Carlos and his father... He must get it from his mother...  

I hope that Carlos and his father learned a few lessons from Saturday's events as well. There are limits to what "volunteering" can "buy" you. It would probably be better if Carlos's father spent some time teaching Carlos how to sail and race better, and a bit less time volunteering.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Fred,
Next week end you will beat him by so far that even his Dad can't Help him  
keep looking forward. you only have to be concerned with your performance not someone elses. Don't let them pull you down to their level.  
When they call you names and make you mad they take your attention away from your boat. So don't get mad Just smile  and wave goodbye when you pass them. It will drive them Crazy.  
You are a lucky young man to get to go sailing every week end in your own boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I come from school now and do my homework. I have 98% at English and 82% at history and 62 % matematic and 52 % Portugues. Need more study for Portugues, but I do more homewirk now.   mom teaches me portugues and dad matematic.          

I am not sad I los race becauise I am kid and I have many races    

But he called me cabrao and other bad names, and my mom he called her names, not good to call names at mom    

Saturday I win and say goodbye because tim said to say goodbye at Carlos   Good idea Tiin


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Fred - There will always be people like this, sounds like you are figuring out how to deal with 'em. That's good, I'm in my 40s and still have to deal with people like this at work and play. I just try to focus on doing my best and improving, if you focus on them you can lose sight of your goal - Winning! 

Good luck, don't get distracted by those losers!!

Also, thanks for sharing you experiences, that itself is a brave thing. I have a 6 year old son that loves to hear stories of other kids struggles, trials and triumphs, we can all learn by sharing our difficulties.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Querido filho, sabes que o papa nao gosta de palavroes, OK?? Cuidado com a lingua, sim?? Teu Papa..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred - Way to go. It is very good that you were able to make a come-back on Sunday and sail the way want to. (from the front!!) Unfortunatly you will have to deal with other people like Carlos your whole life. Its not always fun putting up with them, but the wind doesn't always blow the direction you want it to. Sometmes you just have to deal with it. The good news is, you know what Carlos is like. Now use that to your favor. If he gets in the way and is hard to pass at marks, make sure you are in front of him at the mark and he will slow everyone else down behind you!

Good job over the weekend and make sure next time Carlos is sooo far behind you he will have to really SHOUT if he wants to call names!!!

Almost forgot! *"Mais vale sair velejar...que sair para guerrear..." *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mais vale sair velejar que sair para guerrear.    Portugues estas a falar portugues, eu sou de Portugal

carlos is not nice    but one day i grow up and I am biger than Carlos                      


And I want to be enginier and make boats or work in zoo


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- You're already bigger than Carlos in many ways.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fred-

I think you should build an Ark... that way you can be an engineer, make boats and work in a zoo all at the same time.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol!!!!!!:d :d :d


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

ROFLMAO - sailingdog you are one of a kind.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, if the kid wants to do all three... why not give him a way to do it... and you could sail the Ark... just don't use no cheap carbon fiber booms on it.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

How did your races go this weekend Fred? 
I hope you Had fun And finished well in front.
I got invited to go racing on a Frers 33 in a couple of weeks I'm excited.
I have only raced a couple times before so I hope I do a good job.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

soul searcher said:


> How did your races go this weekend Fred?
> I hope you Had fun And finished well in front.
> I got invited to go racing on a Frers 33 in a couple of weeks I'm excited.
> I have only raced a couple times before so I hope I do a good job.


    not good saturday ans sundae no races.   only 3 on race one and 2 on race 2    

But we eat pizza in trainers boat, and we play around. we make a joke for the girls        

   no wind on saturday 

so we swim around boats   I swim fatsr than my boat  but the man says we need to go inside boat...duhhhh   

I have pizza with sausauge and pineaple  

my dad is doing his bag to go to america, and he is not happy  

but I want to go also to seee mr.tim but he saied NO..go to bed 

I can break my boom now    and break my mast and my ruder


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fred... Haha! I *LOVE *Pizza too. You should try it with HAM and Pineapple...we call that Hawaiian Pizza here. See if you can find some French guys to help take care of your Dad's boat while he's gone. Ask them to give it a good wash down!!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes Hawaiian pizza is good
Sorry you didnt haveany wind on saturday
And don't listen to Cam he will get you in trouble


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Too bad you had no wind.
But if you are like me you enjoy anytime you spend on the water and on your boat. Swimming is fun and the pizza sounds good. It sounds like you eat a lot of pizza!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- It sounded so good that I'm having pizza tonight in your honor! Thats what happens when I'm in charge of cooking. Sorry you weren't able to race, better wind will surely come for next week. Look on the bright side, I can't even get my boat in the water til the 25th.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello its Frederico.

I had a race today, but no win, I was 3 in race one and 4 in race 2. Race 3 was not race because of no wind in Lisbon, and so we eat pizza in boat of trainer.   

because it is hot, we swim in the water and trainer swim also, so we make peepee in water near trainer but not tell him      but we think is funny.  

And then we say we peeepee near him and he was     

we made jokes about peepeee on trainer....             

My dad is comes home now and I am hapy. we sail more, but the boat is not in water, so we cant sail, the mans in marina paint the boat and cut the boat.    always cut boat. one day no boat     my dad says its good   

I want ot cut my boat, but mom says no. today I polis the boat and washed the rope with champoo.       

bye bye my friend Francisco is here and I go play with Francisco with sand that is not wet, but dry.    

Francisco is here he likes marta and marta likes francisco    he is mad   I say this to you

I like Ines, but she talk and talk and talk


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

eheheheheheheheheheh

foi giro Kiko!! boa..ele estava zangado?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> eheheheheheheheheheh
> 
> foi giro Kiko!! boa..ele estava zangado?


Papá, siom foi muito giro e ele estava a correr atráz de nós!   

Mas ele disse quie eu era escravo dele e obrigou-me a arrumar on barcos sozinho


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fred...we have a similar trick in America in the winter...we give people yellow snow cones!! (G)


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"I like Ines, but she talk and talk and talk "*

Fred,

I hate to be the one to break the news to you, but I'm afraid you're going to have to get used to that.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Hey Fred...we have a similar trick in America in the winter...we give people yellow snow cones!! (G)


Cam....the only snow we have here, its in the refrigerator!!! 

Fred is not allowed on sailnet or laptop for a few days...he behaved bad...

Grounded a few days....nothing serious...I need to be a Dad sometimes, too.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Maybe Val can bring some yellow snow with him! (G)
I had to send one of mine to military school for a year...a few days off the laptop is nothing compared to that!! (G) 
P.S. ....it worked!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fredo- How'd the races go last weekend????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

next week end...we have big races           

And Tim wnat to come and see me? and mr.T34C also. and Mr. Camaramaderie want to see?

I give you pizza


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fred- Believe me I would love to come watch you race. I'm starting to think you could give me a few tips! 

I took second in a small Regatta over the weekend! (Tell your dad that even old boats can be fast on occation!! )


----------

